# West branch muskie guru



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I spoke with a well established muskie guru about west branch he said should be about time to cast for muskies now then in a couple of weeks its back to trolling for them. Has anyone been catching any casting??


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I went out sunday trolled for a little bit then casted all over the silver creek area just had one follow on a spoon nothing on spinners or cranks.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

did he tell you that its a hundred dudes trolling a mud puddle?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Time of year is not really a determining factor on whether you should troll or cast. It's just a matter of preference. There's lots of good fisherman who catch fish using both techniques year-round. I prefer casting, as I love to feel the fish hit the bait. But lets face it, throwing 1-10 ounce muskie baits all day long is tiring. So I mix it up and troll when I'm on a pattern or get tired casting. Trolling is also a great way for any caster to learn the lake. You find all sorts of good spots under the surface when trolling that you never even knew about. 

As far as a hundred dudes trolling a mud puddle comment, yes WB has had an extreme amount of pressure this year. I blame the internet. Some users on OGF find it absolutely necessary to post every single fish, where they caught it, what lure.... I'm starting to think some of them actually fish to post pics on OGF rather than themselves. If the internet went out, some may never venture onto the lake again. If you are going to spend your money on baits, rods, reels, boats, and tackle, then your time to actually find and catch the fish, why on God's green earth would you want to post that for everyone to read and duplicate? I am all about helping, just not spoonfeeding the masses and putting people who didn't EARN that fish all over them.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Fully agree with you MuskieJim the spoonfeeding on all the forums has become unbearable. The lurkers probably love ogf now.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

I'll be out there tomorrow trolling in a "figure 8" pattern - heard that works good???LOL


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> If you are going to spend your money on baits, rods, reels, boats, and tackle, then your time to actually find and catch the fish, why on God's green earth would you want to post that for everyone to read and duplicate? I am all about helping, just not spoonfeeding the masses and putting people who didn't EARN that fish all over them.


MuskieJim for President! You should post that exact quote on the muskie forum. A guy just wrote that he caught his PB muskie the other day, the first response was not good job or congrats, it was "Location, time, picture, make and model of bait, speed?" It's gotten out of hand, get out there put the work in and find them yourself!


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

some people just want something for nothing--greedy cowards


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> I'll be out there tomorrow trolling in a "figure 8" pattern - heard that works good???LOL


My lines always get tangled when I try that.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

imalt said:


> My lines always get tangled when I try that.



Lol!! would be a knee-slapper to see!
:T:T:T:T:T


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

lucky1 said:


> did he tell you that its a hundred dudes trolling a mud puddle?


Your correct, there will be this weekend. There's a 2 day muskie tournament there Saturday 15th and Sunday 16th .................Mark


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh really! Thanks for that great info, I'll go try out and show off my new dual quads on the big block lol. The internet is a great thing!!


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just curious how did u learn how to catch muskie then?


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Im just asking to remember where u came from. At one time in ur life you knew nothing about catching the most amazing freshwater fish to ever swim. I do understand this arguement tho. I have a buddy who hasnt caught much all year i took him to a good spot on the river today and after 15 mins (or less) he was ready to go somewhere else so we did he stayed another half hour an left depressed. I know all too well about trying and learning to catch a certin species of fish i tried all last year for flatheads literally alll last year and caught 2 babies and that was it. This year ive caught a few and they were all nice. Ive caught muskie before. I tried west branch 1 time this year. Ive been waiting till these next couple weeks to go try because i heard thats when it comes alive. I dont know why anymore every thread turns into a arguement. I have seen a favorite spot get publicized and then fished out and filled with lazy bums garbage. So i understand that aspect of it. Ive let people use my lures and catch awesome fish before yea i was jelous but o well.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I gotta agree with Muskie Jim. I didn't learn to catch muskie off the internet. I learned by putting in hundreds of hours casting. I like this site but it does have some downfalls. I currently live in NC and there is nothing like this here. At least the site here is not nearly as active. This site is a good thing but it needs to be tightened down as far as bodies of water spoken of. The same goes for other species of fish. I will gladly tell a guy what I am using but I wont tell him where I am using it at.Good fishing and that was my two cents.

P.S. Muskie,Steelhead and whatever else beware because I am moving back very soon.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

PM inbound Pikedaddy... Tarheel here.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried to find out some things on the web, but I got the cold shoulder for sure and I only asked for anything that might help get me started in the right direction. So I just read everything I could and took myself out to the lake as much as I could and kept pounding the water without much luck, but what I did do is make a few friends that had a clue and were kind enough to invite me along on a few trips to the lake. And as a result of that I started making more friends and when I would ask a question while we were out fishing they were very open with there info. I ended up learning some valuable lessons in my first year. Also made some very good friends that first year. I have tried to repay these people for their help. And try to help other friends and many other people that I talk to (out on the lake) I very seldom give out info on an open forum like OGF or our clubs site which is also an open forum. Like others on here have said, time on the water and persistence equal success. 

Good luck the rest of the season


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

On the other hand,& I think it was said,basically ,,in a prior post,, on this thread,, "We all started out ignorant"(that's how I took it).& that's Undeniable,,,, NOT stupid,,,, Ignorant,,is not not knowing,,,, & stupid is,,"not, able to know"........ I personally,, think I/we all want to share our info with others,,,just not at the same time/or way,,some may want to put it in written statements,,others,, like to give it first hand,,(person to person).... I don't know,,as for everyone else,,,But either way,,it's however you want to telegraph the things you have learned,through time put in,on the water,or picking up on a posting,,it's all about sharing of experience......... I really enjoy reading postings that we have here at OGF!! Especially,,, when I'm at work!! You're always goin' to have the "innocent bystanders" that just wait to get some "Hot Tips",without ever even joining the source from which they never,, intend on contributing to,, but,, that's the tiny little world that they somehow exist in !!  & I know tomorrow,, when I go fishing,,that I will be using what I have learned here,,& what I found out on my own &with my life long friends,,,& from the good friends that are made while fishing,,& my DAD,, &from 55+ years of personal experience........ I realize,,that I still have a lot to learn........ ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ox48 (Jun 23, 2012)

If u never caught muskie. Internet is helpfull when u dont know anyone. I post to heelp others learn. And trust me i put some serious time in in two years and very few fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Khersh88 said:


> Just curious how did u learn how to catch muskie then?


By doing what you stated in your original post. Also reading, going to MI banquets and muskie shows.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

THIS IS THE SAME OLD STORY.my family has hunted egypt valley(public hunting land) since it opened,now we cant find a parking spot.80% percent of fishing boats at wb are trolling for muskies.my point is THE WORD IS GOING TO GET OUT.the internet just makes it faster.ENJOY A SPOT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

My take:

I have well over 150 hours on the water this summer alone. I have caught the biggest fish of my life this summer. I have caught the most fish of my life this summer. While my time investment of navigating, casting and trolling has given me a greater insight as to "how to do it", if it were not for this forum I would never have known "what to do".

So while I am not necessarily disagreeing with any of the posters above, I just want to say THANK YOU to those that helped me directly and indirectly and remind all of you that there are people on this forum who truly want and are willing to learn, they just need a starting point, and I found that point here at OGF.

Coincidentally my mother-in-law scolds me every time I mention publicly where I am catching fish. Just last night she said I should never reveal the spots because there are people who will rape and pillage a lake with no regard to limits or size. Maybe she has a point.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

PM's on this site can be very helpful. There is a big difference between guys wanting to learn muskie fishing the right way and just putting it out on the net for any casual guy that wants to try to catch them without the proper gear. Someone hooking fish and getting broke off or mishandling the fish at the boat will kill a lot of fish. Most of us that are serious muskie fisherman or fisherwomen are more than willing to help out new people once they show they are wanting to do things the right way and protect the fisheries.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

If any of you ever see me out, I am an open book to my limited Muskie knowledge. I will share any tip or trick that I have found openly. The problem with doing this over the Internet is thousands upon thousands of people come onto OGF everyday. We all work hard to pursue our passions whether it's deer hunting musky fishing etc.. Would you post the GPS coordinates of your favorite big buck spot on the forums? I'd like to think not. 

When you have some knowledge and are confident you are doing something right, you often times will be successful and learn much more than you would from reading or the internet. There is absolutely no substitute for experience, both success and failure. Fishing is honestly one of the few things that I can think of that is a constant learning process. From now until the time I die, every time I fish I learn a little something new. I learn even more on the days that I am not successful.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

A wise man once said "Nothing breeds success like failure".


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for explaining that. I see what youre saying about giving gps coordinates for a big buck i wouldnt do that for sure ha ha. I apologize for my closemindedness and misunderstanding.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always found casting better in the early season when the water is cooler.

As the season progresses the fish move out into them open water to follow the newly formed schools of shad.

While it is true that you can catch fish casting year round, there are times when trolling is generally going to yield more fish.

Fall fishing can be productive doing both. Fish are still roaming the waters near points and dropoffs but they seem to move in and out of the shallows too.

All in all, I find fall fishing to be very iffy compared to spring and summer. I still go though.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you thats what i was looking for.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

everyone has the right to fish a public lake - deal with it 

the lake gets stocked with muskie so people get out and fish for them

they buy gas, tackle, etc....... which helps the local community

they make memories

as for the comment on people fishing just to report it on OGF - i'm pretty sure this thread is under the topic "Ohio Fishing Reports" - would be pretty boring if people didn't report what they catch

its funny how when the lake has high fishing pressure its always the "other" guy who is the problem


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I have no desire to join the argument. I have only fished west branch a couple times, but at only 2650 acres, I don't see why anyone casts to muskies. It's a small, finite amount of water, easily covered many times over trolling. If you like to heave big baits all day, have at it, give me a trolling rod, a 9.9, and something cold to drink.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I don't know much, but I do know that I've learned quite a bit about muskie from the internet, and helpful people on this site. I've learned what to do, what not to do, and that every website has an opinion that may or may not work on any given day. The only reason I've had success this summer is because of a few tips from some great muskie fisherman. This is my first full year of muskie fishing, and it's been boom or bust. I get a pattern, and just pile up the fish...then something changes, and I'm back to being a rookie. Very frustrating, but also much fun. Right now, I'm in rookie mode again but hoping to change that this afternoon. My favorite lake has flat out sucked for me the last 4 weeks.

As far as positing reports, I'm guilty as charged. I joined this site this year, and thought I'd try to be as helpful as those who have helped me. Every fish I caught, for awhile, I'd write a report. I have since learned my lesson after watching a few of my favorite spots get taken over by every lunatic in the state. You won't be seeing any more fishing reports from me (until I catch a 55....then I'll post it on every website I can, and probably run my mouth way too much! lol)


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I've got a 48yr old boat with a 59yr old motor, I have this heavy rod that my wife bought me while in Fla back in '82'. I've got some musky lures that I found scrounging along the shores at WB. Don't have the money to get high tech. my boat has an 80's tech hummingbird.
I mostly fish for the game and musky just isn't on the menu but once in a while I'll just feel like throwing some big fish lure on and kicking back hoping for that big one, I'm really sure guys like me are going to effect the fishery, I can count on one hand the Muskys I've caught trolling at WB over the past 40yrs.
I believe the only way I and other 'casuals' fishing with 40yr old boats with hurt the fishery is by polluting the water with excessive fuel & oil.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread is hilarious, lol. Fishing gets tough and the northeast guys blame the internet.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Fully agree with you MuskieJim the spoonfeeding on all the forums has become unbearable. The lurkers probably love ogf now.


There is very little posting of fishing reports nowadays compared to 2005 or even earlier in the old gfo. We all used to "spoonfeed" and post daily reports. I used to enjoy reading all the fishing reports everyday at lunch. Now most reports are fluff (mine included).


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend, I'm not blaming anyone. I also wouldn't know how the fishing has been because I don't really bother fishing that lake. I blame the internet for the insane amount of pressure the lake gets. People are still catching fish regardless, I just choose to fish lakes with far less pressure. My last two trips to Chautauqua yielded 7 muskies and I only saw about 5 other muskie fisherman. I like that.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not a Musky fisherman, and being from the South I would have a hard time telling the difference between a Musky and a large Pike.. as evidenced by my posting last year of a large Pike I caught during a bass tourney.

I think it's silly and childish to blame bad fishing, or someone "taking your spot" on the internet. 

I'm sure there are some readers that are scrounging through the threads trying to find your spots (not sarcasm), but the fact is they are not going to have the fine, minute details that cause the fish to strike.

I have asked for help from other bass fishermen on here through PM, and most have been more than happy to tell me all they knew. I wouldn't have known who to ask if they had never posted their success (and failure). I pay it forward by posting my success and failure, and answering the flood of PM's that follow to the best of my ability. I can have all the right intel.... type of bait, color of bait, or even exact GPS coordinates... but if I don't know how to fish, I'm not going to get the strikes I need.

This kind of silly, high school, teenage girl drama is what pushes me away from this site every time I come back.

I come back to share stories with other fisherman, mentor others that ask for help, get mentored by others when I need help... which is the sole purpose of this forum. It's not for your soap opera drama, and if I wanted that... I'd just log onto Facebook.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> This thread is hilarious, lol. Fishing gets tough and the northeast guys blame the internet.


If you don't think that people flock to a lake that they read is on fire, or that is giving up good catches of fish, then you're kidding yourself. Heck, it happens on the lakes while you're out fishing. I don't know how many times I've been on a spot and been catching fish and have people come right over beside you and start fishing. Some of them have come close enough to flip a bait into their boat. All because they saw you catching a few fish. If you don't think that fishing pressure has a HUGE affect on fishing success, then you truly are new to fishing and have a lot to learn.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> If you don't think that people flock to a lake that they read is on fire, or that is giving up good catches of fish, then you're kidding yourself. Heck, it happens on the lakes while you're out fishing. I don't know how many times I've been on a spot and been catching fish and have people come right over beside you and start fishing. Some of them have come close enough to flip a bait into their boat. All because they saw you catching a few fish. If you don't think that fishing pressure has a HUGE affect on fishing success, then you truly are new to fishing and have a lot to learn.


I understand that it DOES affect the fishing... and from what you said you have a lot cooler of a temper than I do.... but if you're just gonna fish and not post anything, then you're just as guilty as the forum lurkers, yes? And I'm not saying YOU specifically... as you are one of the people that have HELPED me.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

When I head to my home lake of Cave Run there is boats lined up around the outside of the "legendary" flats. "The Flats" is a quater the size of CC and West Branch by itself. "The flats are known to give off fish but you know what out of over a hundred fisherman it may give up less than five fish a day. The reason for that is that people mindlessly toss baits and hopes they have a fish connect. Fishing pressure makes muskie fishing more fun, its the challenge of the sport. The more muskie fisherman is better on the economy and the fishery.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Not only do they flock lakes through the internet-they flock you on the lake!Had one on off the main lake saturday that jumped 3 times and all the sudden here comes 3 boats flyin in???"hey mane whatchu using-was that a muskie-how many yall get?" for christ sake is the lake not big enough??All muskie-jim is saying is why would you spend hours on such an incredible fish to just tell people exactly what to do-and where exactly to go???? I fish Erie from Mar-Aug every year and i will share color-speed-lures etc(check pics naysayers)but i would be damned if i gave exact locations!Pick up a book or go pound the water-this aint christmas!!!You either understand fish or you dont?PERIOD!The website is great for sharing info but a fish of 10,000 casts?C'MON MAN!!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Fishing pressure makes muskie fishing more fun, its the challenge of the sport.


You are a stand out my good sir. I feel the complete opposite. I love getting on a hot bite when no one else is. But some people love the crowds. To each his own.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well anyways... I bought 3 muskie lures today that ive been eyeballing at dicks for awhile. Tell me if theyre any good. A black Tyrant Crusader,a tyrant shallow czar crank bait sucker color, and a tryant lil' louie fire tiger color. Are any of these reccommended baits?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Khersh88 said:


> Well anyways... I bought 3 muskie lures today that ive been eyeballing at dicks for awhile. Tell me if theyre any good. A black Tyrant Crusader,a tyrant shallow czar crank bait sucker color, and a tryant lil' louie fire tiger color. Are any of these reccommended baits?


Oh yeah. The Crusader is very similar to a TopRaider and sounds awesome on the retrieve. Fast, slow, whatever. I use these on shallow flats or points later in the day or even at night. They are very underrated as not a lot of guys throw them often. The lil' louie and czar are standard muskie bait styles (bucktail and twitch), you should be able to catch fish on both on just about any muskie water in the country. Nice buys! The double blade bucktails have been awesome for me.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome. I threw the topwater one a little this evening about 7-8 o clock i noticed if reeled very fast it makes a airplane noise almost ha ha. I tried fast and slow and tried stopping it and doing short bursts a fish did surface but not by my lure ha ha. But man the other night something sufaced a caused a bigger commotion on the water than i have ever seen i think it was a muskie. Could have been a big carp but it happened very fast and hard i have never saw any other
Fish do that. Pretty awesome. Ill get one out my spot i have chosen out of the many on the river this year. I know they have to be in that area.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> When I head to my home lake of Cave Run there is boats lined up around the outside of the "legendary" flats. "The Flats" is a quater the size of CC and West Branch by itself. "The flats are known to give off fish but you know what out of over a hundred fisherman it may give up less than five fish a day. The reason for that is that people mindlessly toss baits and hopes they have a fish connect. Fishing pressure makes muskie fishing more fun, its the challenge of the sport. The more muskie fisherman is better on the economy and the fishery.


They do like the flats down there for sure, but I don't care for them that much as I have had more luck other places on the Cave. Cave typically has plenty of weeds to fish and although all weed are not created equal I'll take my chances with other spots. And the funny thing about it is I caught a nice fish the very first time I fished the flats. I also like to fish the timber on the lake because it doesn't get pounded as much and you can find spot with almost no one around. They do catch some big fish off them though. I'll fish in a crowd if I have to, but give me solitude anytime.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

raiderdave said:


> everyone has the right to fish a public lake - deal with it
> 
> the lake gets stocked with muskie so people get out and fish for them
> 
> ...


You made my day, raiderdave! Thanks! --Tim


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm gonna try to get out on my yak again this weekend. I got two smaller guys this Spring with these pics being the larger one. I usually fish the no wake west end on the yak, but water levels being what they are what would be a good spot to put the yak in at?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## metalman213 (Apr 9, 2012)

jonnyspeed said:


> I'm gonna try to get out on my yak again this weekend. I got two smaller guys this Spring with these pics being the larger one. I usually fish the no wake west end on the yak, but water levels being what they are what would be a good spot to put the yak in at?


I dont think it matters as much with smaller ones, but try not to hold them vertically, for bigger ones it will break their spine and kill them. just in case you didnt know. Im sorry, but i dont know the ideal launching conditions for kayaks as ive never had one, so i cant help there. FWIW I use the west ramp and I have plenty of room. 


Khersh88 said:


> Well anyways... I bought 3 muskie lures today that ive been eyeballing at dicks for awhile. Tell me if theyre any good. A black Tyrant Crusader,a tyrant shallow czar crank bait sucker color, and a tryant lil' louie fire tiger color. Are any of these reccommended baits?


I recently got a follow from a really nice 40+" on a similar lure to the lil louie, also fire tiger pattern. I didnt see it initially except a flash of brown underwater and then it came up on a figure 8 and went for it but didnt get hooked. Followed it again to the other side of the boat but it looked and followed then splashed in my face and didnt see it again. 

Ive had luck on the outside of weedbeds, mostly shallow. Recently ive been getting all small ones, but a muskie is still a muskie i guess.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Launch your yak at the Rock Springs road gravel ramp. I'd assume fish are heading toward the no wake zone by now, and that gravel ramp is the perfect kayak launch.

Good luck! It's been SLOOOOOWWWW for me lately.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Pumped up i got my first one of the year last night down at the river it was a beast too! Around 40" didnt get any good pics but did get a couple pics. Ill put them on my profile when ever i get around a computer i cant put them on off my phone. But anyways i caught a nice 20" walleye and nice muskie on the same lure. A generic storm smaller deep diving crank bait. It was awesome!! I got him back in the water i was soo excited i didnt get to check out his teeth. All the walleye i catch in the river have wayy bigger teeth than ones out of mosquito. But any ways i released him and he swam up the creek that merges into the river there and sat right in about 1' of water under small rapids and let the moving water revive him. He was there for about 15 mins while i called any of my freinds who might be awake to tell them my awesome news. He sat there till i left. Awesome is all i can say. Thank you for keeping me motivated. Guys o btw i broke the propeller off my topwater muskie lure casting it into a bridge ha ha fixed it best i could. Thanks again ill put up pics when i get to a computer.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

awesome guys!gonna let the branch cool off and headed to salt fork(BIGFOOT LAND) for a wall mount!!they destroyin shad baits from what i hear....:T:T:Tgood luck be safe...


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

metalman213 said:


> I dont think it matters as much with smaller ones, but try not to hold them vertically, for bigger ones it will break their spine and kill them. just in case you didnt know. Im sorry, but i dont know the ideal launching conditions for kayaks as ive never had one, so i cant help there. FWIW I use the west ramp and I have plenty of room.
> .


For bigger fish from a yak it's best to just cut the hooks with the fish in the water. Small and med fish are ok. Next year I'll be rigged with two cameras on mounts so I won't have to worry about holding them for photos. The whole thing should be caught on video 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## metalman213 (Apr 9, 2012)

jonnyspeed said:


> For bigger fish from a yak it's best to just cut the hooks with the fish in the water. Small and med fish are ok. Next year I'll be rigged with two cameras on mounts so I won't have to worry about holding them for photos. The whole thing should be caught on video
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sounds like an awesome rig! Im sure you knew, just making sure anyone else that looks here knows to look at proper handling procedures. Im sure being in a kayak sorta complicates things.

Congrats on the catch khersh! first of many hopefully!!


----------

